# What Is the Best BMW ever Made



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Of the 5 BMW vehicles I've owned, I think the e34 535i was the best. It is the ultimate combination of Performance, Durability and Luxury. Debbie's favorite was the e46.

We had a Z4 coupe out at an Ultimate Drive event. It gets Honourable mention as my fav. of all the 'drive event' BMWs I'll never own. 

Every other BMW we've owned or driven falls well below those three.


----------



## Rob 379 (May 18, 2008)

what a fantastic query!
I can only respond on the basis of the cars I've either owned or driven. It may be surprising, but my personal best for comfort and practicality was the silver 2003 4.4 litre X5 I used to own. I don't know why I sold it. I would like to meet the lucky bastard who bought it! I loved my first Beemer - 2001 black 328i . Loved the woodgrain and the quality. I would like to meet the lucky bastard who bought it! My 335i was just OK ~ nothing special. The 2008 M6 I drove was a beauty (from the inside). But my best, very best, is my current daily drive ~ my 2005 E46 silver M3. I took a while to come to terms with the SMG , but now I rush from the office to my car space just to drive it (her). It's a perfect size for one. Sometimes two (my dog - Maggie). (She loves me). It's quick and agile. I've never had a problem (those Germans know what they're doing) and after 67,500 mms I've just changed the tyres (which just about sent me bankrupt - true love! ). The M3 gets my vote.
Rob


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

1976 3.3Li


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

jmoney6 said:


> What do you guys think is the best BMW ever made thus far (including everything quality, looks etc)
> 
> Personally its a toss up between the e46 m3 and the e24.


E34 535i manual.

This from an E46 owner.


----------



## Capobranco (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## IndiansFan (Apr 5, 2006)

rwall said:


> '72 3.0 CSI in that light metallic green, with tan leather interior.


I enjoy my E39's, but I totally agree with rwall...........

E9 would be my first choice followed by the E24.


----------



## taco_combo (Sep 11, 2007)

e46 m3 (I had a vert) my personal fav car Ive ever owned
e30 m3 in red
z8
e38 sport


this thread makes me miss my m3. god I loved tha car


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

From everything I've ever read the best BMW ever made was the E46 2005 M3 with Competition Package. The closest we could get to the CSL on these shores.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

If there was a "best", BMW would only build one model at a time. If I had to choose but one to meet all my needs, it'd be an E46 330i - fast enough for the track, comfortable enough to drive cross country, roomy enough for four adults out for the evening, efficient enough to daily drive, and reasonable to maintain.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

cwsqbm said:


> If there was a "best", BMW would only build one model at a time. If I had to choose but one to meet all my needs, it'd be an E46 330i - fast enough for the track, comfortable enough to drive cross country, roomy enough for four adults out for the evening, efficient enough to daily drive, and reasonable to maintain.


I think you just described/explained eloquently why the 3-series in general are the best BMW's ever made.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

For me, its a toss up between the e46 M3, and e30 M3. Both are amazing cars, and I think the e46 M3 was the last "real" BMW made. Flame on, but I truly dislike anything made by BMW newer than 05.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## luketheduke (Oct 13, 2009)

e30 m3 is still the best looking one for me


----------



## drrpm (Feb 9, 2010)

I always lusted for the E24. It had stunning good looks and was a top performer in the 80's. The E46 ZHP I drive now would be my second pick. It's not as fast as the M3 but easier to live with and looks just as good. The E36 was a great car too. I drove a 92 325is for 15 years and it ran as well when I sold it as when I bought it new.


----------



## Burning2nd (Aug 26, 2010)

11/87 e30 m3 end of story 

People get killed over this argument all the time ..... 
It's like the wrong team winning in Manchester.... careful


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

To me it is....mine. N4S


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

I've owned an 77 e21 320i. Currently have an 06 e90 330i, and I recently acquired an 90 e30 325i.

I have to say BMW has lost its way with the newer models, as much as my e90 is a blast to drive and excellent MPG. There is something missing. My e30 will replace my e90. Time to get back to the basics.

As far as what is the best; that is a hard question. Too many variables on "best". 
Here is my list of Favs:

The 2002, ti, tii (the cars that put BMW on the Map)
e30, mostly the M3 a Race car built for the street. The Ultimate Driving Machine
e24 M6, too sweet

e46 M3 and ZHP. Last of the Classic BMW style.


----------



## bamabmw (Aug 5, 2010)

Just the one I've owned and still miss (sigh) E36 325i hell rot red convertible manual..
My new passion will be to search for an M3, not sure if it will be E46 or newer, but don't want the 4 cylinder turbo ever and it must be a manual!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Either the e30 M3 or the e46 M3 CSL.


----------



## bmwhumber (Jan 19, 2011)

E53 all the way


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

E46 m3
e30 m3


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

ProRail said:


> I second answer #1. Why do people keep asking this? Do they think they will get different answers?


Well, some people are still voting for the X5/X6, and e90


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ryan... said:


> Well, some people are still voting for the X5/X6, and e90


That's going to be one hell of a hangover when it kicks in for whoever voted for those!



Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## eztuner12 (Sep 3, 2010)

Best ever BMW by far, 1976 e10 2002tii & 2002 turbo


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

My E46 330i with the M54 straight-6 DOHC, base engine for the M3


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's simple. E36. Period. By far and away, there are more E36s still on the road driving daily than any other model, many with well over 200k miles on the odo. The oldies were too prone to rust, the later ones have too many electronics bugs, and the later ones are too heavy and soft, and also rely too much on trendy electronic gizmos to be considered The Ultimate Driving Machine. E46 and E39 would rank 2nd and 3rd respectively (Consumer reports called E39 "The Best Car We've Ever Tested" in 2000). Admittedly, I am biased, but my impression is based on 5 decades of observation.


----------



## eztuner12 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> It's simple. E36. Period. By far and away, there are more E36s still on the road driving daily than any other model, many with well over 200k miles on the odo. The oldies were too prone to rust, the later ones have too many electronics bugs, and the later ones are too heavy and soft, and also rely too much on trendy electronic gizmos to be considered The Ultimate Driving Machine. E46 and E39 would rank 2nd and 3rd respectively (Consumer reports called E39 "The Best Car We've Ever Tested" in 2000). Admittedly, I am biased, but my impression is based on 5 decades of observation.


Must agree with you!!! But e-10 2002 series after over 30 years you can still see them on the road and have become a wanted classic. I guess e-36 will be the next one to became a real BMW classic as well.:thumbup:


----------



## mmlocke (Jun 17, 2006)

For me it's the E30 M3


----------



## crowz (Oct 28, 2006)

e46 and 8 series is my pick.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> It's simple. E36. Period. By far and away, there are more E36s still on the road driving daily than any other model, many with well over 200k miles on the odo. The oldies were too prone to rust, the later ones have too many electronics bugs, and the later ones are too heavy and soft, and also rely too much on trendy electronic gizmos to be considered The Ultimate Driving Machine. E46 and E39 would rank 2nd and 3rd respectively (Consumer reports called E39 "The Best Car We've Ever Tested" in 2000). Admittedly, I am biased, but my impression is based on 5 decades of observation.


Do you see a lot of E36s on the road, or did you just meant there's more high mileage ones driving around than other models.

Sometimes I think of ditching the ZHP for a '98 M3 sedan. My old '95 325i is still kicking around just fine, according to a buddy who knows the owner. That car saw a hard life too.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Chris90 said:


> Do you see a lot of E36s on the road, or did you just meant there's more high mileage ones driving around than other models.
> 
> Sometimes I think of ditching the ZHP for a '98 M3 sedan. My old '95 325i is still kicking around just fine, according to a buddy who knows the owner. That car saw a hard life too.


I am basing my opinion solely on casual empiricism. I notice how many nice E36s I still see on the road, and combine that with all of the ones I see in the forums together with those I see at the Bimmerfest events on both coasts. The continued popularity together with the longevity makes a compelling case...


----------



## Dmharvey (Oct 6, 2011)

My vote is for the E36 3-series/M3, but I suppose it depends on what a driver is looking for. 

My mechanic, with 30+ years experience working on BMWs, has nothing good to say about BMWs built after the late 1990s...even though they give him tons of business.


----------



## Dmharvey (Oct 6, 2011)

mmlocke said:


> For me it's the E30 M3


Definitely THE definition of the M3, if I could find a clean one for sale at a reasonable price I'd sell a kidney to buy it.


----------



## mmlocke (Jun 17, 2006)

dmharvey said:


> definitely the definition of the m3, if i could find a clean one for sale at a reasonable price i'd sell a kidney to buy it.


+1


----------



## S85FTW (Aug 2, 2012)

The most innovative, 2002 hands down. It took us to where we are today with forced induction vehicles. 
As far as pure power and joy I am partial and will say an e60 M5. The last of the NA beasts.


----------



## qb85 (Dec 4, 2011)

E36 M3 and E38 740iL


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

qb85 said:


> E36 M3 and E38 740iL


If it was the Euro Spec e36 M3, I might agree. Our watered down 240bhp version just doesn't do much for me. Especially not when you can find a clean 328is for a lot cheaper, and get very similar performance. Insurance is also a lot cheaper, and you get less kids wanting to race you from every single stop light..


----------



## qb85 (Dec 4, 2011)

How can you say the E36 328 has similar performance as the E36 M3?


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

This pre war BMW 328 "Trouser Crease" may be one of the most valuable BMWs,



CA


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

jonathan2263 said:


> Mine .


Maybe. but mine is second.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

qb85 said:


> How can you say the E36 328 has similar performance as the E36 M3?


Have you ever driven both? I've owned both, a 98 328is, a 98 M3, and a 95 M3. 
In daily driving, which 99% of on this board use their cars for, they feel almost identical. 328is- 190bhp, 210ft lbs
M3 - 240bhp, 215ft lbs

With the similar torque, anything that isn't really aggressive driving will feel pretty much the same. The M3 will obviously be quicker, more top end for sure...

I personally would rather get the 328is, add an exhaust, software, and some new struts/springs for much less than an M3.

The euro M3 on the other hand... 286bhp, that's the_ real_ M3 that we never got


----------



## qb85 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ryan,
I have the 97 M3 and 01 740iL pictured. Never drove a 328is. For the same cost you prefer a 328is + extras over stock M3. As daily drivers you can say 740iL and 750iL are similar too. I would have chosen the 750iL if one was available at that time. Do you any BMW now?

Mark


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

You have a nice 7 series, I'd love one to cruise around in :thumbup:

I'd definitely prefer a 328is + mods if it was my own money (which it is  ). Insurance is such a killer on the M series cars that it makes it almost impossible for someone with my driving record/age to really own them.

I just sold the 95 M3 shell last week after parting it out, and the e30 318is will be gone shortly as well. That leaves me with only the WRX, which is fine with me now that winter is quickly approaching..


----------



## qb85 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, driving record makes a big difference. Fortunately my record is clean so insurance cost isn't an issue. I have a winter tire package for the M3 from Tire Rack and it handles great in the snow despite the myth of rear wheel drivers in the snow. It's all in the tires...and smart driving.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Couldn't agree more, lots of people say they wouldn't own a RWD vehicle because of winter. They never believe me when I say that snow tires + intelligence can overcome just about any snow related obstacles. I honestly dont know if my e30 w/snows or my WRX with snows is better, and that's the truth.


----------



## NinjaBimmer2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

*1996 318is brought back for the dead 6 years rotting*

Hello fellow Bimmer owners I love my new toy only thing is that it sat for 6 years outside so I need tpo ask a few questions real quick at this moment.

Why cant I unlock my car with hanger seems to be sping loaded and just goes back down when pulled on it. Last night it locked and now I cant get in bigtime, My key was bought new and boss said key does everything all in one... NOT

2 days ago a hose broke off and now I cant adapt to it goes from bottom block thriugh intake and really has more bends in it then Ive ever seen. Belive it a heater hose I caped it off cause i cant fix it at this moment, What is going to happem if my heater doesnt even work. anyways

last one is a1996 318is 5 speed that really runs awesome but will require complte replace of all rubber and what ever esle is bad worth keeping It feels and sounds like race car

I sure hope you guys can make my BIMMER world fun and excitng I was having fun when it was workiing


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ryan... said:


> If it was the Euro Spec e36 M3, I might agree. Our watered down 240bhp version just doesn't do much for me. Especially not when you can find a clean 328is for a lot cheaper, and get very similar performance. Insurance is also a lot cheaper, and you get less kids wanting to race you from every single stop light..


Much as I love the E36 M3, I have to agree. I had a chance to buy one when upgrading from my '95 325i, but when driving them they seemed too similar to the base car.

The E46 M3 doesn't feel like a 330i, I presume the E30 M3 doesn't feel like an E30 325i, but the E36 M3 felt very similar to my E36 325i, especially since I had M3 bushings and a Bilstein/H&R setup.

For that reason I don't think the E36 is the best of the M cars. All the other gen M3 cars have more significant changes (wider track etc). Heck, even the E36 M3 diff drops straight into a 325i.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Much as I love the E36 M3, I have to agree. I had a chance to buy one when upgrading from my '95 325i, but when driving them they seemed too similar to the base car.
> 
> The E46 M3 doesn't feel like a 330i, I presume the E30 M3 doesn't feel like an E30 325i, but the E36 M3 felt very similar to my E36 325i, especially since I had M3 bushings and a Bilstein/H&R setup.
> 
> For that reason I don't think the E36 is the best of the M cars. All the other gen M3 cars have more significant changes (wider track etc). Heck, even the E36 M3 diff drops straight into a 325i.


Couldn't have said it better myself :thumbup:


----------



## Car Doctors (Oct 22, 2012)

The M3 is the best BMW ever made. For the performance and durability you get at a good price, it's no contest.


----------



## fivepointnine (Jul 21, 2011)

E46 M3 in laguna seca blue, nothing else comes close.


----------



## dolfan13 (Jan 1, 2011)

E28 M5.BMW invented the" sports sedan" but this car was the first of everything that came after it and get 400,000 miles on the odometer.E28s in general I have found to have the highest mileage of ANY cars around.Every sedan built after aspired to be this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2012)

The e60 M5 gets my vote, e36 M3 is a runner up


----------



## Q. Senna (Nov 2, 2012)

3.0 csl.


----------



## AlexEvans (Feb 25, 2013)

For me, the E46 CSL is the best!


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

the first m5 

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## jpd21 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Favorite bmw*

My personal favorite is the e60 M5. Despite its tendency to chug oil and gas, and frankly all the money out of your wallet, there is nothing that sounds quite as unique as the V10. It is especially nice to shake the entire garage in the morning when you press the start button.


----------



## SippinSomethin (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd say the e46 M3 CSL. hmm.. Yep definitely


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Bond's choice, the BMW Z8. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Q. Senna (Nov 2, 2012)

It may look good in person and in film, but they're pretty rubbish to drive. Have you experienced one?


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

E39 M5 FTW! Best looking BMW.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

For me it is the one I own now. If I had to name one other than that I would go with the e46 M car. N4S


----------



## jdauria (Oct 4, 2012)

GBPackerfan1963 said:


> E39 M5 FTW! Best looking BMW.


Second :bigpimp:


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Q. Senna said:


> It may look good in person and in film, but they're pretty rubbish to drive. Have you experienced one?


No, I have never had the opportunity to drive one. I would think that the Z8 would have good handling, but why is it that it has issues with drive quality?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Q. Senna (Nov 2, 2012)

07 E63650i said:


> No, I have never had the opportunity to drive one. I would think that the Z8 would have good handling, but why is it that it has issues with drive quality?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It just doesn't feel right. If you have experience in M cars and Z3s you can tell that they just didn't put it together correctly. It feels like an Audi, honestly.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Q. Senna said:


> It just doesn't feel right. If you have experience in M cars and Z3s you can tell that they just didn't put it together correctly. It feels like an Audi, honestly.


How ironic. For a roadster/supercar in the six figure price range, I would think that they would have at least built it right in a sense.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

